# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  100 sleeps to go !

## Nathan F

100 sleeps til duck shooting .....

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yep not long now,  are you using a maimai or blind so you can get around a bit.

----------


## Dundee

Im with you on this one Nathon F ............bring it on

----------


## veitnamcam

Iv shot a grand total of 3 ducks in my lifetime. Last time we had a work dinner the missus had duck for the first time ever and loved it.
So now Im allowed to go duck shooting :Grin: 
Who is going to take me?

----------


## Pop Shot

> Iv shot a grand total of 3 ducks in my lifetime. Last time we had a work dinner the missus had duck for the first time ever and loved it.
> So now Im allowed to go duck shooting
> Who is going to take me?


I will trade you the ability to shoot a few ducks for the ability to shoot a few of those heads in your avatar...... sounds reasonable!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will trade you the ability to shoot a few ducks for the ability to shoot a few of those heads in your avatar...... sounds reasonable!


Iv shot plenty of heads and most of em are not worthy of a tooth pick! Even those ones are pretty crap compared to what I see on the forums and magazines. The best head I have ever shot is still in the bush as far as I know.Was knacker ed and carried out the meat thinking IL get a better one than that but never have.The joys of being a Nelson hunter! I dont tend to travel to far for hunting but that is changing :Grin: 
But sure could take ya for a walk cant guarantee anything.

----------


## upnorth uplander

just worked nite shift and got no sleep the next day, im fucked now, gunna turn up on sunday for opening

----------


## Shootm

I can't wait the decorate the mai mai wall again........

----------


## Nathan F

> I can't wait the decorate the mai mai wall again........


Good stuff shootm !! If opening was next weekend im ready . Mai mai 's are brushed up , Decoys are rigged and gear is packed. Must be 
time to go look for a deer :Psmiley:

----------

